# Shooting tethered and displaying on the iPad



## KazMel (Jan 25, 2012)

I have spent several hours searching here and elsewhere on how to get my pictures to an iPad during capture.  It appears that the Eye-fi card is the best solution however I use a Nikon D700 and there are no adapters for this camera (D700 can only take Type I CF cards and the new Eye-fi cards will only fit in Type II SD-CF adapters). 

So, is there a plug-in/App that when shooting tethered to LR3 will simultaneously send the picture to the iPad? I want to be able to give the client an iPad so that they can see the pictures as a shoot them.

Thanks for your help

Kaz


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 25, 2012)

I use Air Display and take advantage of Lightroom's second screen mode.  Air Display allows you to share/extend your desktop wirelessly to the iPad.  I set up the Second Display to be my iPad or drag Lightroom's second display onto the iPad (in a more than two screen environment. I can then specify the mode that the client sees. Typically, I run in Loupe mode (E) on the iPad.


----------

